# Will Ainge make a move?????



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Currently there are 18 players on the roster so I'm hoping that Ainge has stock piled these extra players to put some kind of package together.

I know we're not going to compete for a few years but Love going to Cleveland creating a better big 3 then he had in Miami really pissed me off. So I'll save all the fans a lot of trouble. Cleveland & either San Antone or Oklahoma in the finals.

Come on Ainge do something for us to have an enjoyable season at least.http://espn.go.com/nba/team/roster/_/name/bos/boston-celtics


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What would you like to see happen? Trade Rondo?


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Basel said:


> What would you like to see happen? Trade Rondo?



If that's Ainge's intent I'd rather see him wait until the trade dead line so other teams can see the #s that Rondo will have put up to that point. Hopefully double double on the points & assists (15/10 would be nice) & over 45% shooting.

I'm not thrilled with the contract they gave Bradley & I'm hoping Green can earn that Salary. It also may benefit the team (since they're not going anywhere) to showcase Wallace a little bit & hope that he can catch someones interest at the trade dead line. JMO.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> If that's Ainge's intent I'd rather see him wait until the trade dead line so other teams can see the #s that Rondo will have put up to that point. Hopefully double double on the points & assists (15/10 would be nice) & over 45% shooting.
> 
> I'm not thrilled with the contract they gave Bradley & I'm hoping Green can earn that Salary. It also may benefit the team (since they're not going anywhere) to showcase Wallace a little bit & hope that he can catch someones interest at the trade dead line. JMO.


Bradley's contract isn't terrible either, especially considering some of the other deals that got handed out. I'm also convinced that trying to showcase Wallace in the hope that someone would talk themselves into taking him for free (or just cheap) is a lost cause - he is (was, more likely) an athleticism/effort guy who's quickly getting creaky as he ages. 

As far as having 18 guys on the roster, Bogans/Babb/Chris Johnson are all on non-guaranteed contracts so getting down to 15 is as simple as waiving them. Bogans pretty much has to be waived after the team agreed to sign Evan Turner, too, since they're technically over the luxury tax line now and there's no way the organization's going to pay the tax to finish fourth in their division. 

In terms of Rondo - I still think Ainge is taking a wait and see approach to what opportunities the rest of the league hands him. Maybe Rondo gets shipped out for a package of youth or a real big man, maybe Smart and some other pieces go out if the right win-now guy hits the market. I thought this would be the summer that resolves everything, but we just may head into next year still in the same holding pattern.


----------



## letsgoceltics (Aug 19, 2012)

With the new salary cap, Jeff Green's deal is a bargain.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

letsgoceltics said:


> With the new salary cap, Jeff Green's deal is a bargain.


He's also likely to opt out of it this coming summer unless something goes horribly wrong this season, so his effective status as an expiring contract limits his value on the trade market. He's probably most useful kept on the roster as wing scoring that'll command _some_ defensive attention, which is going to be in short supply.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> He's also likely to opt out of it this coming summer unless something goes horribly wrong this season, so his effective status as an expiring contract limits his value on the trade market. He's probably most useful kept on the roster as wing scoring that'll command _some_ defensive attention, which is going to be in short supply.



Or he could be another option at the trade dead line.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bogg said:


> He's also likely to opt out of it this coming summer unless something goes horribly wrong this season, so his effective status as an expiring contract limits his value on the trade market. He's probably most useful kept on the roster as wing scoring that'll command _some_ defensive attention, which is going to be in short supply.


Well, I would say his value is primarily limited by the fact that he's only of use to playoff teams and they never have anything to trade outside expiring deals and late #1s.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Or he could be another option at the trade dead line.





E.H. Munro said:


> Well, I would say his value is primarily limited by the fact that he's only of use to playoff teams and they never have anything to trade outside expiring deals and late #1s.


An expiring deal and a spare first, or some prospect rendered redundant on his current roster, wouldn't be the worst return for Jeff if Ainge doesn't plan on bringing him back. Like I said though, his best value to the team is probably sticking around to provide some offense and to generally be a good locker room guy. Unless for some reason the Knicks want to move Amare's expiring for Green and Gerald Wallace, but I doubt that.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> An expiring deal and a spare first, or some prospect rendered redundant on his current roster, wouldn't be the worst return for Jeff if Ainge doesn't plan on bringing him back. Like I said though, his best value to the team is probably sticking around to provide some offense and to generally be a good locker room guy. *Unless for some reason the Knicks want to move Amare's expiring for Green and Gerald Wallace, but I doubt that.[*/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> I'd jump on that deal in a heat beat but the Knicks wouldn't.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> I'd jump on that deal in a heat beat but the Knicks wouldn't.


Yea. If a Rondo deal went down that brought back some young guards/swingmen and created even more of a playing time crunch I wouldn't mind throwing one or two young guys in the deal as well (depending on who they are, obviously) to lose Wallace. Maybe if Dolan was still in charge, but I don't think Phil does anything that sacrifices cap space next year unless it brings back at least a borderline all-star.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

E.H. Munro said:


> Well, I would say his value is primarily limited by the fact that he's only of use to playoff teams and they never have anything to trade outside expiring deals and late #1s.


Why is he only of use to playoff teams? why wouldnt denver or sacramento want him?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

The Clippers are a team that could really use Jeff Green. Why not try to flip Dudley's contract with Wilcox, Bullock, and a protect first for him? 

PG Paul/Farmar
SG Reddick/Crawford
SF Green/Barnes
PF Blake/Big Baby
C DeAndre/Hawes

That is one scary, veteran-laden squad. Green would basically be going from first option to fourth option.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Why is he only of use to playoff teams? why wouldnt denver or sacramento want him?


The Kings might see themselves as a playoff team, I guess, but the Celtic they'd want is Rondo and not Green. Aside from that Green is at his best when he gets to be the other guy on the floor. That's really not the case with rebuilding squads.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

RollWithEm said:


> The Clippers are a team that could really use Jeff Green. Why not try to flip Dudley's contract with Wilcox, Bullock, and a protect first for him?
> 
> PG Paul/Farmar
> SG Reddick/Crawford
> ...


Now that's a realistic scenario, but the picks really can't be protected if they're eating those contracts.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

I would still want to find a scenario where we could unload Wallace also.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> I would still want to find a scenario where we could unload Wallace also.


Almost _has_ to wait until next summer, when he's an easily-movable expiring contract to which you can attach picks and prospects as needed to bring in a real impact player. Right now you have to give up one or more of the young guys or some mix of pick(s) simply to exchange him for a bad deal that's a year shorter.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Bogg said:


> Almost _has_ to wait until next summer, when he's an easily-movable expiring contract to which you can attach picks and prospects as needed to bring in a real impact player. Right now you have to give up one or more of the young guys or some mix of pick(s) simply to exchange him for a bad deal that's a year shorter.



Excellent point, I forgot he was signed through next season.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

http://www.bostonglobe.com/sports/2014/08/23/notes-celtics-avery-bradley-keeping-healthy-outlook/q3OIjBaxrZ1awMAGraVO8J/story.html



> While the Celtics are trying to figure out ways to clear roster space before training camp, moving Rondo is not a high priority. First off, Rondo will be a free agent next summer and fully intends on taking the LeBron James-Carmelo Anthony tour of teams and extending the negotiation process deep into next summer. It is highly unlikely Rondo would sign an extension this season with an interested team, especially the Sacramento Kings. Second, the Celtics don’t feel pressed to deal Rondo because they are still trying to determine if he’s part of the future and they are intrigued to see him in action a full 18 months following ACL surgery


Little bit of chatter from over the weekend regarding Rondo. It's really a shame the new CBA took extensions off the table to the extent they did - it's really ruining any trade value Rondo would have had right now, to the point where you wonder if it would be better to package Marcus Smart in a win-now move. Would Detroit take Wallace's contract and Smart for Greg Monroe? Minnesota for Nik Pekovic? Could you get Indiana to do Wallace/Zeller/Smart for Hibbert? You could make the playoffs with Rondo/Bradley/Green/Sullinger/Hibbert.


----------



## Rick2583 (Mar 17, 2014)

Don't mean to sound redundant but I still believe that the Celtics would be *MUCH* better off waiting until the trade dead line to move Rondo. In which time not only could he prove that he's healthy but hopefully that he's also putting up some great numbers. 15/10 & 45%+ shooting would be fantastic, And those numbers IMO are not unrealistic.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Rick2583 said:


> Don't mean to sound redundant but I still believe that the Celtics would be *MUCH* better off waiting until the trade dead line to move Rondo. In which time not only could he prove that he's healthy but hopefully that he's also putting up some great numbers. 15/10 & 45%+ shooting would be fantastic, And those numbers IMO are not unrealistic.


It seems like Ainge agrees with you and that this is the path most likely to be taken. Also worth noting is that the longer they hold onto Rondo the longer they have the option of instead making a "win now" trade should the opportunity present itself and actually wind up _keeping_ Rondo long-term. Not trading him is really risky though, because he's absolutely intent on making the full free-agency tour next summer.


----------

